# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Tháo lắp Spindle Chị na.

## duonghoang

--- Chào các bác, chả là hôm nay cái spin nó kêu dữ quá, tháo ra thì thấy mấy bạc 6 sau đít bi nó lộn xộn hết luôn rồi, mà phía sau thì chưa biết cách tháo như thế nào, hình như là em nó chích keo luôn thì phải, nhìn từ trước thấy bên trong có gắn phe chặn bạc, như vậy em nghĩ phải rút cái cục đen đen đằng sau ra mà ko thấy ốc gì hết trơn, có bác nào đã tháo bác tư vấn giúp em. Spin của em là con 2k2 của Zhen Yu.
--- Thank các bác nhiều.

----------


## tcltcl15

Bác lấy 3 con ốc dài tầm 4 phân vặn vào cái cục đen đen bác nói. Cứ vặn từ từ 3 con vào đều nhau thì cục đen đen đó tự chồi lên thôi. Theo hình thì mình đoán như vậy chứ cũng chưa tháo lần nào

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy cái cán dài tán cái vòng bi phía sau ra bằng cái lổ phía trước đi cha , vòng bi bị vỡ rế giữ bi rồi.

còn cái phe là cữ chặn bạc đạn , đừng có mà tháo ra. Làm không được gửi vào Sì Gòn tui giúp cho.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## CKD

1- Lấy cái gì mềm mềm, lèn vào giữa các viên bi, mô phỏng như cái rế chia bi.
2- Kiếm cái cây, vỗ từ từ phía ruột rotor ra mặt bích. Nhẹ nhàng thôi, cái ổ này không phải chuẩn lắp chặt. Nó bị cứng là do dầu mở lâu ngày thôi.
3- Cẩn thận không khéo nó rớt bi ra là phải dùng cảo chuyên dùng mới mở được à.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Ga con

Rớt bi ra thì lấy hàn ra chấm mấy nhát, lại dễ tháo ngay ấy mà anh  :Cool: .

Thanks.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## son_heinz

1. Bác lấy cây bulong có đường kính gần bằng đường kính trong của ổ bi. Bác xỏ ngược từ đầu spindle lại phia đuôi, xuyên qua ổ bi
2. Kiếm cái ổ bi hỏng có ĐK ngoài to hơn ĐK lỗ lắp bi của miếng sắt đen 1 chút. Bác lắp ổ bi này vào cây bulong từ phía sau, tiếp đến là vặn cái ecu vào
3. Bây giờ bác lấy cờ lê rồi vặn cái ecu là ổ bi sẽ được lôi ra nhẹ nhàng như đẩy xe hàng.

P/S cái ổ bi bỏ lắp phía sau không có thì bác lấy bất cứ cái gì chặn được cái ecu lại là được. 
VD 2 mẩu gỗ hay 2 mẩu nhôm kê vào 2 bên cây bulong rồi xiết ốc

----------

duonghoang

----------


## kametoco

e có con spindle china 2.2k bị chạy bị kêu do hư vòng bi, các a biết chỗ nào nhận thay k

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cám ơn các bác nhiều, để mai em thử lại xem thế nào  :Smile:

----------


## duonghoang

--- Tối qua mắt nhắm mắt mở ko ra, sáng nay ngồi một tí cũng mở ra được nhẹ nhàng, chỉ cần thọc 1 cây từ trước ra sau thôi các bác ah. Mà thắc mắc hôm qua giờ, tỉnh táo giờ mới hiểu:



Tháo ra thấy còn có vòng trong của bạc đạn mà ko thấy bi rớt ở đâu, ko lẽ nào cái roto nó cán nát hết bi rồi? Nhưng cái roto còn đẹp như mới?? Mở hết ra mới thấy nó chêm hơi bị nhiều long đền ???







Giờ mới biết phía sau nó gắn có 1 bạc 6. Đúng là hàng chị na, chắc sẽ ko dám xài hàng Zheng yu này nữa.

----------

biết tuốt, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> --- Tối qua mắt nhắm mắt mở ko ra, sáng nay ngồi một tí cũng mở ra được nhẹ nhàng, chỉ cần thọc 1 cây từ trước ra sau thôi các bác ah. Mà thắc mắc hôm qua giờ, tỉnh táo giờ mới hiểu:
> 
> 
> 
> Tháo ra thấy còn có vòng trong của bạc đạn mà ko thấy bi rớt ở đâu, ko lẽ nào cái roto nó cán nát hết bi rồi? Nhưng cái roto còn đẹp như mới?? Mở hết ra mới thấy nó chêm hơi bị nhiều long đền ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thế mà tụi nó quẳng bom là 4 bác đạn 7xxx chứ  :Big Grin: 
Bác xem giúp 3 cái vòng bi mã gì vậy
Và bác xem giúp chỗ nào có ren nghịch để mà chú ý nhé . Thank

----------


## duonghoang

--- 2 vòng bi đầu nó ghi là H7005C - 2RZDTP4, còn vòng bi sau em chùi sạch sẽ láng bóng mà ko thấy chữ gì hết, ko biết có phải bạc 6 luôn hay ko. Hồi xưa em lắp thay bạc 6 thấy có 9 viên bi, ở đây nó có tới 15 viên lận, mà hàng cao tốc em nghĩ là sẽ phải ít bi hơn.
--- Chỉ có đầu phía sau đít mới dùng ren ngược thôi bác, mấy cái trước em tháo ra cũng vậy.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

con này dùng bạc 7 nha chú ... nhưng chỉ có 3 vòng , phía sau có 1 bạc đầy đủ , bạc còn lại chỉ có 2 cái vành , hệ vòng lò xo vênh là kéo cả hệ roto về phía sau . Vậy theo quảng cáo 4 bạc xem ra hơi thấy ghét , thà chọn 3 bạc cho nó lành.

4 bạc hay 3 bạc thì cũng không khác nhiều đâu , quan trọng phía đầu là tốt rồi , tại sao có nhiều bi hơn , đừng so sánh vậy , mỗi hãng có chế tạo khác nhau , bạc này vành dày nên đường kính bi nhỏ nên nhiều viên thôi mà , còn việc tính toán lực tải hay sinh nhiệt, cái này hỏi hãng nó trả lời chính xác cho nghe.

Do là spindle gỗ nên china rất giỏi trong việc làm bạc 7xxx mà có luôn nắp bích cao su , chắn bụi tốt , việc 24/24 và quay 24Krpm liên tục cho phay gỗ cái này không phải hãng nào cũng làm được , kể ra china cực giỏi cho spindle phổ thông cho gỗ , ai hỏi phay gỗ đòi mua spindle nhật em đều khuyên mua china cho hiệu quả về điêu khắc , còn phay nặng hay cắt đứt thì em mới khuyên chọn japan.

nếu có thay bạc chú Râu nhớ mua lại bạc china nhé , chưa chắc bạc nhật là tối ưu hơn đâu , đừng hiểu lầm mấy em china cùi bắp , tội nghiệp em nó , có chăng do người xài à , xem lại xem tại sao vòng bi bị bể rế ???


---- rò rỉ nước?
---- bạc cháy mỡ bò 
---- mỡ bò bay hết trơn rồi ???


biết được nguyên nhân thì tránh , thôi thay bạc xài tiếp đi , thu hồi vốn lâu rồi cha.

----------

duonghoang, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Chú tháo luôn con 2.2kW đen đen của anh mua xem.
Nó mà như vậy nữa là tự vận  :Wink: .. vì đi theo lô đó còn vài con. Mà chưa con nào kêu tới mức phải banh xác. Có con còn chưa được nhúc nhích nữa.

Mấy cái rế nó chẵng phải phíp gì đâu, vận hành, nóng + mở đủ tuổi là nó tèo thôi  :Smile:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

--- @Anh Nam: cái của em nó bị bể rế, khô mỡ nên nóng nó vụn ra hết, mà khổ nỗi em thấy cái bạc 6 cũng ko bao nhiêu sao nó ko thêm, gắn mấy cái long đền nhìn bôi bác quá. Em mới thay 2 vòng 6005 vào nhìn có vẻ cũng chắc chắn hơn  :Smile: .
---@Anh CKD: Con của anh em cũng tháo rồi, 2 cái bạc ở đầu chạy nóng quá nên em tháo ra châm mỡ cho nó, lắp ráp lại sao ko đúng cữ của nó, quay nó càng nóng hơn@@. Mà chạy tầm 300Hz thì nó cũng tạm ổn, làm biếng chưa tháo ra xem lại  :Smile: .

--- Khổ nỗi mấy cái spin khác cái cục nhôm siết ở đầu nó có lỗ để gắn đồ vào mở được, đây nó ko có cái gì để gá vào mở hết, lại còn chích một đống keo màu xanh xanh:






--- Em phải cắt thêm 2 bên để đưa cái khóa 32 vào mở cũng ko nổi, phải tháo từ sau rút nguyên bộ lòng ra, theo lời đại ca Nam chỉ dẫn cho mỏ khò vào nó mới chịu ra (thank anh Nam nhiều nhé  :Smile:  ), hì hục ngồi cạo cái đống keo, bôi mỡ trơn tru, lắp lên chạy cũng tàm tạm, hơi rú hơn lúc trước vì cục nhôm em cắt méo xẹo.

----------


## thuhanoi

Tiện cục nhôm khác đi cụ ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Cái cục nhôm đó mà để vào.. chạy một thời gian nó phá banh cái bạc đạn luôn ấy chứ  :Smile: ..

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em lấy 2 cái bạc đạn ra so, 1 cái là 6002 NSK (Japan), còn 1 cái của cái spin cũ, em thấy độ dày nó cũng như nhau mà, với lại trên cái bạc đạn cũ nó ko có ghi số má gì hết nên em nghĩ ko phải loại bạc tốt, nó có 2 cái chắn bụi bằng kim loại nhưng cũng ko ghi gì.
@Anh CKD: cái bạc 6002 em tháo ra từ cái spin của anh đó, đợt mua lỡ rồi thay luôn, spin tàu mà sao cũng xài hàng NSK Japan luôn.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Chưa bao giờ giải phẩu nó.. nhưng nó thuộc nhóm đắt hơn mấy thằng khác. Nên chắc phải có gì đó hơn tí xíu.

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng đó là bạc 7 đó chứ không phải dòng 6002 đâu , TQ nó cũng làm đúng tiêu chuẩn đàng hoàng , do tính chất phay gỗ nên bạc 7 chuyên dụng của nó có thêm lớp cao su để che,.

Em gắn 6002 vào chạy vẫn được nhưng mau banh xác , ồn hơn do đâu phải dùng rế phip đâu, Cần thì anh tìm 7002 C cho mà dùng , không mắc tầm 70-100K 1 em 2nd japan.

Chạy tạm thì ok , cứ mua con mới đi , anh thấy em làm không đúng rồi.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## TheAnhPT

> e có con spindle china 2.2k bị chạy bị kêu do hư vòng bi, các a biết chỗ nào nhận thay k


Bên mình có loại Spindle như của bạn giá hạt rẻ , bạn cần liên hệ mình nhé .0902248345 . mình tên Thế Anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lắp vào rồi thì thử chạy vài hôm xem cái bạc đạn này chạy bao lâu nó tèo, xem như là em yêu khoa học để xem kết quả nó thế nào  :Smile:

----------


## cuongmay

chắc cũng khó tèo ạ . mình thấy con máy soi matec 36000 rpm chạy bạc 6002 chạy cũng lâu vãi chỉ thấy bụi nó nhét vào làm khô mỡ mà kẹt thôi. 1 số spindle 1k5 china cũng chạy bằng bac 6002 mà .

----------


## duonghoang

---Thấy mấy anh nói thấy cũng ớn ớn, đưa ra tiệm tiện có 1 cái nói nó làm cũng ngại ngại, thôi đành đưa nó lên dàn của mình làm đỡ, hy vọng sẽ sống thọ hơn  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Kết quả chạy còn rên không?

----------


## cnclaivung

ui chời ơi, em tưởng có mình em bị vụ 3 bạc này chứ, thì ra dòng shenyu này nó trắng trợn vậy à..em cũng bị cháy đen 2 cái bạc 7005c.. đuôi y chang bác chủ thớt, mua bạc mới về thay, lắp thêm cái 6002 ở sau thành 1 cặp, chạy cũng êm ko nghe nặng nhưng nước nóng quá, mới mua củ mới chạy suốt 20h, nước lạnh tanh. em ko hiểu lắm vấn đề này, vì con kia lắp đủ 4 bạc chạy nghe tiếng còn nhỏ hơn con mới mà sau nước nóng quá, chạy 8h nước nóng tầm 60 đến 70 độ, ko dám chạy tiếp...

----------


## cnclaivung

bác chủ bị cái vòng nhôm y như em, ko có chổ để tháo, em cũng khò lửa, nhưng khoan 2 lỗ đã chia chính xác,têrro 6m , cắm bulong 6 làm điểm tựa, xong cứ thế vặn ra nhẹ nhàng, ko bị mất cân bằng, chiêu này của CKD

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Nam CNC

do mỡ bò không đúng loại tốc độ cao và nhét mỡ vào quá nhiều nên nó nóng đó , chỉ cần tí xíu đủ bám lên bề mặt viên bi là đủ , mỡ bò cũng đúng loại cao tốc nhé.

6002 ZZ loại thường theo thông số hãng cho tốc độ lên rất cao nhưng duy trì liên tục thời gian lâu là không ổn , vì nó dùng rế sắt , loại mỡ bò bên trong không phải loại chịu tốc độ cao nên nó nóng là đúng thôi. Cái nào cũng có cái lí do của nó mà.

tốt nhất sau này co thay bạc thì cứ mua đúng bạc china và mỡ bò cao tốc đi theo kèm chung về mà xài , chắc ổn.

nhớ cho mỡ bò vào cái ống chích , chi cho mỗi viên bi 1 cái cái nốt rùi là đủ rồi , cho nhiều bị phản ứng ngược đó.

----------

duonghoang, huynhbacan

----------


## duonghoang

> Kết quả chạy còn rên không?


--- Chạy gần gần như cũ rồi anh, ko còn rên nữa.

--- @ Anh Nam: ủa cho nhiều mỡ nó nóng hả anh, em lắp vào chạy thấy nó nóng hơn, cái đợt trước em tháo ra cho mỡ vào rồi nó chạy cũng vậy @@, cái nào em cũng lắp đầy mỡ rồi đóng cái nắp lại.

----------


## CKD

Bản thân mở là một dạng chất dẻo.. bị dồn nén & biến dạng nhiều vẫn tự sinh nhiệt. Chưa nói nhiều nó hấp thụ và giữ nhiệt, hạn chế khã năng giải nhiệt.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mấy đại ca cho em hỏi cái bạc 7 phía đầu lắp ráp theo kiểu như thế nào nhỉ, em lắp giống như lúc ban đầu của nó, giống theo chiều mũi tên trên bạc >>, mà em search thì bạc này nó có 3 cách lắp lận, kiểu như cái spin lắp là kiểu tandem, mà em nghĩ phải lắp theo kiểu face to face mới hợp lý chứ nhỉ?

----------


## cuongmay

spins tq toàn lắp kiểu tadem đó bác .lắp kiểu đó thì khả năng chịu lực dọc trục 1 chiều quá lớn 1 chiều quá yếu . theo suy luận của mình là do chi tiết gia công không chính xác nên lắp kiểu này rồi đệm long đền ,lock nhè nhẹ xong đổ keo cho đỡ kêu đỡ nóng đỡ hư nhưng chất lượng gia công chỉ ở tầm gỗ .mình sửa mấy cái chuyển sang dạng back thì nó kêu nó nóng và bị chê .

----------

duonghoang, thuhanoi

----------


## cncchi

tháo mặt trước rồi ép xuống

----------

